# Crossroads Cubing 2017



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello! Carson Claud is organizing his first competition in NC. Here is the information for that.

*Date:*
Jan 21st, 2017

*Location:*
Benton's Cross Roads Baptist Church
109 E Lawyers Rd.
Monroe, NC 28110

*Competitor* *limit:*
70

*Registration* *fee:*
$15

*Events:*
3x3(3), 4x4(T) 2x2(1), OH(1), Pyra(1), Clock(1), 6x6(1), and Kilominx(Unofficial)

*Delegate: *Jacob Ambrose (me)
*Organizer: *Carson Claud
*Wca* *link:*
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CrossroadsCubing2017


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 26, 2016)

Why random clock round?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Why random clock round?


"Random"?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 26, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> "Random"?


It's a generally unpopular event, and it seems out of place. There's no other uncommon events like skewb or squan.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> It's a generally unpopular event, and it seems out of place. There's no other uncommon events like skewb or squan.


We'll both the organizer and myself can agree that clock is the best event!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 26, 2016)

wheeee with this much notice, I should be able to make it. I'll hopefully have a Kilo by then.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome! I will do all of the events !


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2017)

Goooooooooals:
3x3: Hopefully I'll have one by then (if not borrow a MAGNET cube)
2x2: PB single
4x4 (if it happens): Borrow Jacob's again
OH: Only use one hand
Pyra: Sub-4.5 average, don't mess up lolscrambles
Clock: Borrow Jacob's again
6x6: Sub-2:30 single, Sub-2:35 mean


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> It's a generally unpopular event, and it seems out of place. There's no other uncommon events like skewb or squan.


Pyra, 6x6, Kilo...?
6x6 is pretty unpopular as far as nxnxn cubes go, and pyra and kilo are also kinda random.
I'm not sure why you singled out clock.
Organizers (I assume) choose events that they like/support.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 9, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Pyra, 6x6, Kilo...?
> 6x6 is pretty unpopular as far as nxnxn cubes go, and pyra and kilo are also kinda random.
> I'm not sure why you singled out clock.
> Organizers (I assume) choose events that they like/support.



Why do you say pyra is random? But yes, organizers preference plays a large role in what events are held.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 9, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Why do you say pyra is random?


hmmm
In my mind, pyra and skewb are both random events.
But, after looking at the WCA, I guess pyra isn't random.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 9, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> hmmm
> In my mind, pyra and skewb are both random events.
> But, after looking at the WCA, I guess pyra isn't random.



Pyra is probably the 3rd most popular event. 

And skewb is good...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Pyra is probably the 3rd most popular event.
> 
> And skewb is good...


Correct


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2017)

This thread kinda feels like a modern version of this:



ianini said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you should do a megmnix round. just a suggestion


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 9, 2017)

Goals:

3x3: sub-10 single
4x4: beat ray
2x2: I'm good 
OH: sub-25 avg
Pyra: not fail again 
Clock: win
6x6: practice clock 
Kilominx: UOWR


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 9, 2017)

Torch said:


> Goooooooooals:
> 3x3: Hopefully I'll have one by then (if not borrow a MAGNET cube)
> 2x2: PB single
> 4x4 (if it happens): Borrow Jacob's again
> ...



If we're in different rounds you can borrow my GTS M


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 16, 2017)

Hype.

Goals: Don't fail and relax.
Fun fact: This is the first comp I have gone to that I haven't organized


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 19, 2017)

Goal:

Threaten Carson to hold 4x4 -> Get FWR -> Profit. Force may be used (I'm looking at your clock Carson. May not be in one piece by the end of this).


----------

